# Build A Game Computer for me under 1000$



## Impman (Jun 28, 2013)

Can someone help me with building a gameing computer for under 1000$ That budget needs to include a monitor, keyboard, and everything needed to plug in and play


----------



## GOD HERE (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8034465&Sku=A180-G1200


----------



## Constiello (Jun 29, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8034465&Sku=A180-G1200


Good shit except Windows 8.

Alternatively you may choose the less beefed-up version of the computer
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4925999&csid=_61

Or buy a basic PC/Laptop whatever and then buy shit like more visual RAM, new G-card, etc.


----------



## Impman (Jun 29, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8034465&Sku=A180-G1200


nice!!!!!!! thanks.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 5, 2013)

You want to build your own PC...You will save alot of money and get better specs in the end. The only downfall is putting it together yourself if your not that great with tech. I just built my own PC in October and it is boss...Only spent 800 on the actual rig. Had to buy a 24' monitor, mechanical keyboard and gaming mouse afterwards though...Also a headset


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 6, 2013)

If you're looking to just get a basic gaming computer then go with something out of that list the guy gave you on tiger direct. Or, if you're really looking for top notch specs, just order all the individual parts so you can make a boss machine basically, just got a 55' monitor for mine.


----------



## Impman (Jul 8, 2013)

Im not looking for top notch specs, im looking for a keyboard, monitor, computer all under 1000$. I got on Tigerdirect.com and I don't know enough about computers to build the 'right' PC that will be able to play all the latest bad ass computer games. ANy other help or if a board PC gamer that has said computer could list their specs, that would be super awesome


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 9, 2013)

I could do with with out sweating if it was £1000, but I have no idea on the currency exchange rate at the minute, last I saw, it was $1.555567(USD) to £1(GBP). It changes every 5 minutes now though, so I'm sorry I can't help =[


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

newegg.com is a great site they have pre-builts too http://www.newegg.com/DIY-PC-SuperCombos/PromotionStore/ID-33?name=DIY-PC-SuperCombo the only thing with prebuilt is you pay for it, so if yo u could build it yourself you would get better for the amount of money obviously but prebuilt you can still get a good one for that price


----------



## Derple (Jul 18, 2013)

The second build in this article (scroll down a bit) is pretty decent for gaming.

http://www.tested.com/tech/pcs/454052-small-quiet-fast-building-modern-gaming-pc/


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> Can someone help me with building a gameing computer for under 1000$ That budget needs to include a monitor, keyboard, and everything needed to plug in and play


Not too long ago I built a PC that can be used for gaming, it was probably about $600 minimum hand built. 



The right is a Octi core bulldozer @4.7mhz (Max) on a Asus EVO board with 32gb ram, Geforce 660ti OC 4gbd5, 850w blue psu, 2-520/520 intel SSD's, 1-2tb Barracuda , Corsair Cpu luqid cooling with blue push and pull fans, HP-BR/DVD/CD/RW.

I also have a 
Razor death adder mouse $80
Corsair Vengeance K90 keyboard $100. 
Logitech 6.1 Surround - $70
1-19'' LCD, 1-22'' LCD, 1-29'' LCD & a 34'' LED. 

You can get away with one 22'' monitor new for $140.


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2013)

so you game bluejay?


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> so you game bluejay?


I have, and do occasionally. I work on servers for a living and have a technology addiction. So that's why I go overboard with the PC.

The most recent MMOPRG I played is Mabinogi and Necorcon 2. I play Battlefield and stuff occasionally.


----------



## Daniel Galvan (May 11, 2017)

Want to Build Your Own PC but don't know from where to start? I have found very helpful Guide Lines which will help you to design and build your own computer easily within your budget.
Find the Video here at


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 23, 2017)

Daniel Galvan said:


> Want to Build Your Own PC but don't know from where to start? I have found very helpful Guide Lines which will help you to design and build your own computer easily within your budget.
> Find the Video here at


Good video, and good brands you would recommend for a first time builder? 

Mainly it w I'll be used for gaming and multitasking like adobe and what not. 

Is ryzen good ? For CPU?


----------

